# Goldfisch verschwunden!!!



## Angiemk1975 (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich habe in meinem Teich 2 kleine und 3 größere Goldfische!!! Den Teich habe ich von dem Vorbesitzer übernommen, da ich ein Haus gekauft habe mit Teich. Die Fische hat der Vorbesitzer aber mitgenommen und ich habe mir im Baumarkt die oben genannten (neuen) Fische gekauft. Viele Tage und Wochen hatte ich daran großen Spaß!!! Nun der große Schock heute Morgen beim Aufwachen. Einer der größeren Goldfische ist spurlos verschwunden. Nun die Frage, was meint Ihr, ist passiert? Ich habe solche Angst, dass er tot sein könnte. Ich liebe ihn!!! Ich wohne ganz alleine im Haus und habe leider derzeit keinen Partner und keine Kinder, die Fische waren meine ganz große Freude!! Nun habe ich zwar noch welche, aber ich habe solche Angst um den Verschundenen und weitere Angst, dass die Anderen auch bald verschwunden sein könnten. Könnte es ein __ Graureiher gewesen sein, sogar ein Rabe oder eine Kazte? Nachbarskatzen gibts hier viele!!! Oder kann er sich einfach nur verstecken??? Der Teich ist aber total klar und hat nicht viele Verstecks. Könnte er eingegraben sein unter Steinen oder doch eher tot? Vielen Dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## Steffen (8. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hi,

Ja das ist halt der lauf der Natur. Es kommt immer mal vor das Vögel oder andere Tiere sich ihre Opfer in unseren Teichen suchen. Habe auch erst dieses Jahr 10 Goldfische eingesetzt und nun sind es leider nur noch 7   !!!! ( aber die waren ja schon fleißig und haben NACHWUCHS bekommen  ...

Haben den deine Fische auch einen Schutz ? 

Seerose ?

wo sie sich unter verstecken können ?


----------



## Birkauer (8. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hallo!

Bei mir war vor 2 Jahren mal der Fischotter zu Gast. Der hat meine ganzen Koi's (4 Stück) und alle größeren Goldfische gefressen   

Ich habe noch "Reste" der Fische am Teichrand gefunden 

Übrigens, ich bin im Moment auch ohne Partner. Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusammen tun


----------



## karsten. (8. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hallo Angie
Angela ?

Der Nickname muss ja nicht automatisch auf Dauer die gewünschte Anrede sein ...



*Hallo Angiemk1975

Herzlich willkommen !



ich würde an Deiner Stelle morgen ins Tierheim fahren und mich dort von einem süssen Kätzchen aussuchen lassen ...............

Zu Der stellt sich dann schnell eine persönliche Bindung ein , die Dir schnell über den Verlust von Goldi hinweg hilft .
gleichzeitig könnte möglicherweise dadurch Dein Verdacht und die Folgen für alle Katzen milder ausfallen.

im übertragenem Sinne :

ein Leben ohne Haustiere ist möglich........



,,,,,,,aber sinnlos !  

liebe Grüße*


----------



## Sternthaler13 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*



> Übrigens, ich bin im Moment auch ohne Partner. Vielleicht könnte man sich ja zusammen tun



 

Der Tip mit dem Tierheim ist gut. Wart Ihr mal in einem? Das ist sowas von traurig Das lohnt sich allemal, dort eins rauszuholen...


----------



## Teichguide (12. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hallo Angie,

wenn Du schon im Tierheim bist: (zum Tip von Karsten Zitat): 

...... ich würde an Deiner Stelle morgen ins Tierheim fahren und mich dort von einem süssen Kätzchen aussuchen lassen ...............

Zu Der stellt sich dann schnell eine persönliche Bindung ein , die Dir schnell über den Verlust von Goldi hinweg hilft .
gleichzeitig könnte möglicherweise dadurch Dein Verdacht und die Folgen für alle Katzen milder ausfallen.

würde ich Dir einen Hund empfehlen !
Zu dem Ist eine noch pers. Beziehung möglich und außerdem hält er auch die netten Kätzchen der Nachbarschaft auf Trapp.  

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Angiemk1975 (12. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hallo, ob ich mir eine Katze zulegen soll, bin ich noch stark am Überlegen. Vielleicht schon, denn eigentlich fand ich Katzen immer ganz süß. Einen Hund,na ja. Ich weiß viele Leute lieben Hunde, aber da ich als Kind heftigst gebissen wurde, habe ich noch immer etwas Angst vor Hunden und möchte zumindest keinen eigenen Hund. Aber eine Katze vielleicht. Mal sehen! Nun zurück zu den Fischen. Leider ist der Fisch noch immer nicht aufgetucht, sprich "ermordet" worden. Morgen besorge ich mir einen Neuen. Trotzdem tuts mir um den Alten auch leid.


----------



## Starvalley (12. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Wo Dein Fisch nun tatsächlich geblieben ist, wird Dir niemand mit Sicherheit sagen können. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es kein __ Graureiher war. Wo der Graureiher wütet, hat er in den meisten Fällen binnen kurzer Zeit den kompletten Teich entvölkert. In Deinem Fall gehe ich davon aus, dass sich eine Katze ein Nachtmahl zubereitet hat. Das ist zwar traurig, gehört aber zum Lauf der Natur (Fressen und gefressen werden). Ich habe sowas auch schon fünf mal erlebt. Gelöst habe ich das Problem mit einem Ultraschall-Katzenschreck mit Bewegungsmelder. Der erfasst nach dem Einschalten den Bereich des Teiches (wenn er richtig aufgestellt ist), und verjagt alle Arten von Jäger mit einem Ultraschallton. Den können wir Menschen nicht hören (stört also keinen Nachbar), bringt aber __ Reiher, Katzen und alle anderen Tiere jaulend zur Flucht. Kostet auch nur ca. 30-40 Euro. Seit dem hat sich kein Räuber mehr meine Fische geholt. Wenn ich jedoch mit meinem Hund an den Teich gehe und wieder einmal vergessen habe den Sensor auszuschalten, rennt mein Hund wieder einmal jaulend davon. Da ich wegen meiner Hunde den Sensor nunmehr lediglich Nachts eingeschaltet habe, wird dieser auch niemals einen __ Fischreiher am helligten Tag verscheuchen. Ich habe also ein Restrisiko wenn ich meine Hunde nicht foltern möchte.


----------



## Angiemk1975 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

Hallo, danke für die lieben Antworten. Ja, einen Schutz hat mein Teich, sogar mehrere, auch Seerosen. Leider ist der Fisch nie mehr aufgetaucht. Habe mir einen Neuen gekauft, dennoch trauere ich noch um den Alten. Wo gibt es denn so einen Katzen-__ Reiher-Schreck zu kaufen oder zu bestellen? Das klingt gut. Normalerweise liebe ich ja Katzen und Reiher sind auch nicht gerade hässlich, aber da ich meine Fische erhalten will und über alles toll finde, sollen sie natürlich nicht aufgefressen werde. Deshalb möchte ich Vorkehrungen treffen. Danke im Voraus für die Antworten. Lg


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldfisch verschwunden!!!*

na da !

  

oder   




 bei obi


----------

